# Need Bolt Spiral Fluted



## WarEagle1024 (Jan 31, 2009)

Guys i am looking to see if there is anyone around GA that can spiral flute my Remington 700 Bolt. I plan to use Kampfeld if i can not find anyone closer. This will finish my build and the only thing i can not do myself. Any suggestions even out of state would help. Thanks guys ill post the build when i get it finished.


----------



## Hammack (Jan 31, 2009)

Check with APWCOGAN.com  I've used them for some refinishing work before, and they can do pretty much anything.


----------



## cmshoot (Jan 31, 2009)

Call Patriot Arms and see if they can do it, or can recommend someone to do it.  (706) 367-8881


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Jan 31, 2009)

None no Better Than Karl at Kampfeld Customs.


----------



## jbroadnax (Feb 5, 2009)

For a faster turnaround, I would send it to Marty at 

www. twistedbarrel.com


----------



## Trackrock (Feb 13, 2009)

Ingleside Gunworks in macon will do it. It takes around 2 weeks.


----------



## ben300win (Feb 23, 2009)

Had a couple done at Twisted barrel. Fast turn around and great prices.


----------



## bigtall (Feb 23, 2009)

Kampfeld is the best and well worth the wait. No reason to get in hurry with a custom build project. I have rifle that he skeletonized the bolt on. Not only is it spiral fluted, but the bolt handle is worked out too.


----------



## Allen Waters (Jul 8, 2009)

On just a bolt I am sure Carl Feldcamp would have a 2 week turn around time. I believe his work is superior and flawless. Worth the cost and any time you have to wait. Carl personally called me when he finished my Remington to see how i liked it and if there was anything not the way i wanted it. SUPER NICE guy!!!


----------



## jglenn (Jul 29, 2011)

+1 on kampfeld

my turn around time has typically been less than 2 weeks.  his finish is outstanding



http://www.kampfeldcustom.com/


----------



## killitgrillit (Jul 29, 2011)

Here is some more of Karl's work, notice the bolt shoud, he sent this back to me unfinished so I could apply my own finish.


----------

